# Tissot and C01.211 movement? Reliability/accuracy feedback?



## TheVision (Aug 10, 2009)

Interested in getting a Tissot with the above chrono movement. Initial research it's a "cheap mans v7750" with possibly plastic parts inside.

Now that the C01.211 models are hitting almost a year old, how's the accuracy/reliability so far on these watches/movement?

Is it worth getting a Tissot with this movement? I don't flip watches much and have a small collection so all my watches tend to get good wrist time.

Or should I just save up and get a watch with the "real" deal (v7750).

Thanks.
Ray


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Ray, don't know if this helps or not but when I was looking at watches with the CO1.211 and the 7750 the Tissot AD whispered in my ear "go for the 7750, it's a better movement and worth the extra money" As I was undecided I went for the 7750 but that wouldn't stop me from getting the CO1.211


----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello, I have both movements and they are both equally accurate in my watches. The Valjoux is around 6 seconds fast per 24 hours from factory. And the C01.211 has so-far been between 4.5 and 5.5 seconds fast per 24 hours from the factory. Although I cannot speak of the Reliability if the C01.211 yet, as I have only had the piece 4 Days now, I feel that they both are very well worth having. To some it may seem that the only thing you get for the extra money of the valjoux is the DAY complication, and in time I may feel the same if this new ETA movement becomes a well received staple of the Chrono family. but until then I will continue to believe that the Valjoux is more expensive because there is more time, care and material investment placed into that movement. But that by no means is calling the C01.211 an inferior movement, as technology moves foreword and advances in materials keeps taking place, New movements will continue to be unveiled using controversial parts (Plastics and Such). you and I both know that the R&D department of one of the largest watch makers in the world wold most likely NOT sculpt a new movement from a combination of vintage designs, and then be so cavalier as to NOT test the unit to the point at which they feel it is a quality piece that will last a lifetime if taken care of properly. So yes........... I feel the new ETA C01.211 movement is worth the money, but that any watch collector should own a Valjoux 7750 as well.

Here is a Pic of My ETA C01.211


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The best mechanical chronograph ever made, the Lemania 5100 (works even during 6G turns), has plastic in it (maybe the first to do so). Plastic is a valid material for some parts.

The 7750 is a big old fat technology movement. (But their encasements can make up for that. I have several including the pictured one below.) I suspect this new one is actually better. I haven't researched it however. But I too can not imagine ETA putting a lot of R&D into a movement without them seeing it as better in a number of ways.


----------



## dealaddict (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got a Tissot Veloci-T running this movement, and it is slow by 4s after running for 7 days. I am actually very impressed because I read it is still within specification for an automatic watch to be fast or slow by 4s each day. Mine is very accurate compare to the specification, maybe I got lucky and got a good copy. =)
Now I hope this watch will last for the life time. I think the plastic strap will be the first thing to break.


----------



## saltz1979 (May 15, 2013)

I have had mine for a few months and it is +4 seconds a day! I am well pleased. (PRC 200 Silver Dial)


----------



## Dr.Watchenstein (Jan 17, 2014)

Got a T-Race version for Christmas that's running fast: 1'30" in 3 days. No adjustments as yet. Sadly, the documentation makes no mention of break-in or "acceptable" standards for accuracy. Had to get that from folks like you.


----------



## Dr.Watchenstein (Jan 17, 2014)

As for plastics in watches: I've spent the last two months trying to breath life back into vintage Seiko 7002's-7S26A's and have encountered plastics used on day/date wheel gears. For a Vintage movements that had been used until they stopped working and then, apparantly stored in a sandy beach bucket of movements...the plastic parts appeared NEW and un-worn. Where the other metallic parts were significantly worn and or corroded. SO, plastics don't scare me much from a reliability/durability angle. Plastic just isn't "classy."


----------



## Watchdocaz (Dec 6, 2013)

Have had 2 come in the last few weeks, have plastic lever and escape wheel, two integral parts of the lever escapement. Cant comment on wear as these are so new but with clock movements with balance wheel escapements that contain these plastic parts I have seen major issues


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I just purchased a SeaStar 1000 chrono. It is running -14 to -19 seconds in 24 hrs. If resting dial up not being worn it is - 5 to -8 seconds. Can anyone help me.


----------



## realmiti (May 25, 2021)

Sorry to bump an old thread: Since Lemania 5100 had vertical clutch, which is superior to horizontal clutch in term of shock resistance, have you ever wonder if the inexpensive ETA C01.211 (based on Lemania 5100) contains similar vertical clutch?


----------

